# [GNOME] Jak zmienić kolorystykę powiadomień libnotify?

## Jacekalex

Witam

Jak i gdzie można zdefiniować kolorystykę powiadomień notify w gnome 2.32?

Przekopałem pół netu, nawet znalazłem gdzieś łatkę na gnome-color-manager, ale nigdzie nie widzę, gdzie to zmienić.

Sznurek: https://abf.rosalinux.ru/import/gnome-color-manager/blob/master/gnome-color-manager-2.32.0-libnotify-0.7.patch

Co ciekawe, jest kilka schematów pulpitu, które potrafią zmienić kolor powiadomień, 

ale część nie obsługuje zmiany kolorów, a jak w którymś ustawię na ulubiony ciemny kolor (mam na myśli kolor okien), to powiadomienia i tak wracają jak bumerang do kolorystyki typu paskudne rózowe lub fioletowe okienko i czarny tekst.

Zainstalowane:

```
qlist -IvUqC libnotify gnome-color

gnome-extra/gnome-color-chooser-0.2.5

gnome-extra/gnome-color-manager-2.32.0

x11-libs/libnotify-0.7.5 introspection symlink

x11-themes/gnome-colors-common-5.5.1 branding

x11-themes/gnome-colors-themes-5.5.1

```

Ani w gnome-color-manager, ani w gnome-color-chooser nie widzę żadnej opcji, 

która w nazwie zawierałaby notify, albo inaczej wskazywała na notify.

Jaki wpis w gtkrc może rozwiązać ten drobny, ale wkurzający problem?

Pozdrawiam

----------

## gryf

Na Twoim miejscu, poszukałbym tych tematów, które potrafią zmienić kolor i zobaczył do plików, które do nich należą na okoliczność istnienia wpisów z kluczem "notification-daemon". Ostatnio męczyłem się z podobnym problemem - domyślnie od którejś wersji libnotify (chyba 0.7.x) powiadomienia lądują w prawym górnym rogu na ciemnym tle, a ja chciałem mieć na jasnym w prawym dolnym rogu. Po godzinie mordowania się z grepem i miliardem katalogów z konfiguracjami, doszedłem do następujących wniosków:

1. Konfiguracja libnotify siedzi w ~/.gconf/apps/notification-daemon/%gconf.xml

2. Nie mogę zmienić tych ustawień ręcznie (!), jedynie przez gconf-editor, inaczej notify-send uparcie wysyła powiadomienia w prawy górny róg

3. Komuś należy się porządny omłot stalową rurą za zrobienie takiego burdelu z konfiguracją a la rejestr windowsowy

----------

## Garrappachc

Położenie powiadomień można zmienić poprzez panel konfiguracyjny Gnome. Tak przynajmniej było jeszcze jak korzystałem z tego środowiska graficznego.

----------

## Jacekalex

Ja teraz zmieniłem notication-daemon na notify-osd z overlaya, do tego jest programik konfiguracyjny, 

ale te powiadomienia z kolei wiszą jak zaklęte i nie zamykają się po kliknięciu myszką.

notification-daemon ma 3 schematy domyślne do wyboru, wszystkie dość idiotyczne, ale nawet w źródłach programu nie wyczaiłem, gdzie on do cholery trzyma te schematy, lub skąd je bierze.

W dodatku gconf w ogóle ignoruje ustawienia schematu graficznego zrobione w notification-properties.

Można tam zmienić tylko położenie okna wiadomości.

Także jeszcze do niego wrócę, jak znajdę chwilkę czasu.

Edyta:

właśnie zainstalowałem od nowa notification-daemon, zaskoczyły zmiany robione w notification-properties,

także mam 3 durne schematy zamiast jednego (pewien postęp   :Very Happy:  ) ciekaw jestem, skąd notification-daemon bierze te schematy   :Question: 

Widzę tylko, ze schemat nodoka ma własne blblioteki.

----------

## SlashBeast

Gdzies na githubie widzialem swego czasu duzo roznych stylow do tego, nawet kopia notify-osd z ubuntu byla tam. Kompilowales do .so i wrzucales w odpowiedznie miejsce, poszukaj tam [na githubie].

----------

